# UK touring......Services???



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

So, living as I do in France where almost every town and village has a service point, aire or at least a car park where vans are tolerated....what do you all DO in the UK for water?????
Garages don't have more than enough to top up your rad. Public loos have no taps it seems any more, just a stainless steel service point for washing/drying ones hands. I'm half way though a 5 week return to the UK . First for a Coupla years. Can't believe I cannot find a water supply!!!
Staying mostly with family and friends , so hasn't been too much of a prob...so far.....but have now got a week free of visits..want to see a few places .....and I need some water!
Strange country thisUK
Garcia


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

The best place to obtain water is, especially at this time of year, is a cemetery. As in France all cemeteries have water taps all over them. but will be switched off in winter.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Ref. your last remark, "that's the truth". Carry a watering can with you, there are usually 1 or 2 in the Cemeteries, but they are small, and you have no idea what was in them last(hmm). Church yards do not on the whole have water points in them, some do, but many don't. Have a nice trip, but I'll make a bet with you. I bet when you get off the ferry or train and realise that you are back in France,(The last Civilised country in the world), you breathe a big sigh of relief. arh.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Join BritStops. Just buy their book off the internet.

They provide you with places to stop overnight all over the country. 

They are Free! With the stipulation that you make use of what they have to offer.... a drink or meal at a Pub etc

BritStops are a close second best to Aires, which often have a minimal charge anyway. the minimal charge here includes a meal or drink.

Alan


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

No, I will not agree, that the UK is a strange country. Maybe it is different from that in other parts of Europe, but am sure you planned your journey before leaving your homeland. From what I have read on this forum, the majority of people who travel, like yourself, do book into sites occasionally, for the sole purpose of doing their laundry, emptying their chemical systems and filling up with water. At this time of year, I do not think you would have to pay more than £15 for a nights "services", (be aware though, I think it is half term in a couple of weeks time, and sites may be full).

Enjoy your trip

Jenny


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> They are Free! With the stipulation that you make use of what they have to offer.... a drink or meal at a Pub etc


There is no such stipulation at all - that stipulation is in fact the exact opposite of the Britstops ethos of no obligation whatsoever. Establishments that have attempted to impose an expectation of purchase have been excluded from the scheme.

It says just that in the book.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

There is a great MH facility along from the pub on the Isle of Whithorn and if you can stay there overnight. Not necessary, but have a meal at the pub, great food.

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Garcia
why do you think we all come to france LOL

You may find that garages have an outside tap as they need to fill the watering cans up from somewhere so have a look round the side or back and if you see a tap ask if you can fill up .i have never been refused but dont do it prolifically. Otherwise its camp sites i am afraid or britstops. 
Some camping club sites allow you to pay a small fee to pull in and fill up, empty loo, etc for a couple of hrs and even do washing and shower without staying on a pitch.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I have found that many BP garages have a water tap (even complete with hose) at the air line point. Intended to use for radiator or screenwash top-up it is nonetheless water and perfectly suitable for filling our tanks. Last one I was in did not even charge for the water - only for the air line! (But I did make sure that I was parked at an angle where the till op could not see that I had their water line taking 120 ltr!).
Also maybe possible to find sanctuary at a MH dealer - they know what we need and sometimes provide it!

Generally though we find exactly the same - after France it comes as a shock to find in UK that services are not available, parking for a meal break or similar is almost impossible (unless on motorway when the only chance is usually in the truck park) and visiting many towns is also actively discouraged.
Vive la France!

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As said garages usually have an outside tap if you ask. We tend to use a lot of CL and CS sites in the UK. They are everywhere and all in the database on here. I would imagine even if your not a member the farmer / owner wouldnt object to you topping up for a couple of quid. Some are not much more than that to stay on!

I find rural loos (the ones that are left) often have an outside tap.

Marinas and harbours nearly always have them.

Campsites may let you fill up and empty but a couple in Scotland asked if we were wild camping and when I said yes they refused to let us fill up! Just the British mindset for you I suppose.

Its not a very motorhome friendly place at all really.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Garcia said:


> So, living as I do in France where almost every town and village has a service point, aire or at least a car park where vans are tolerated....what do you all DO in the UK for water?????
> Garages don't have more than enough to top up your rad. Public loos have no taps it seems any more, just a stainless steel service point for washing/drying ones hands. I'm half way though a 5 week return to the UK . First for a Coupla years. Can't believe I cannot find a water supply!!!
> Staying mostly with family and friends , so hasn't been too much of a prob...so far.....but have now got a week free of visits..want to see a few places .....and I need some water!
> Strange country thisUK
> Garcia


Garcia

First, I always offer to pay at any public facility - usually refused.

List of places I have used

If you are near fishing port there are usually taps for the boats to fill up/wash down - never been refused yet, or charged.

Often Filling stations have an outside tap (not the radiator one) so if you are taking 40+ lt diesel just ask before filling, or move on to the next station

If nothing like that available I contact small sites/farms offer them a 'couple of quid' for waste dump and water fill. That method has resulted in the following

A) Nothing (but the girls in the office got Belgian chocolates),

B) 2 quid,

C) 'put what you want in the charity box'(I put 3 quid)

up to D) 5 quid.

Also asked the hanger on a small airfield - 'fill your boots'

Of course the C+CC at certain sites offer a service facility in the day(4 hours?) for 5-7 pounds and you do not AFAIK need to be a Member, but you could also use showers and laundry.

Cassette emptying works in some of those facilities, but other methods are

A) carrying manhole keys - but be sure that the hole is for sewage

B) Coach waste facilities - not as frequent as continent.

C) 'Boy Scouts' method - requires shovel, and should not be used near water-sources

D) Public toilets - but in quiet times so as not to frighten the 'public'

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Where about's in the UK will you be when needing water. Am sure some of us have long hoses to top you up.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> A) Nothing (but the girls in the office got Belgian chocolates),


You smooth Git!



nicholsong said:


> D) Public toilets - but in quiet times so as not to frighten the 'public'
> 
> Geoff


I like frightening the Public though! :twisted:


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

We'll thanks for all those replies. I have tried a few of the suggestions, and finally got some water at a garage near Oxford. have used a couple of public loos for the toilet, but haven't seen one yet that has an old fashioned TAP ( and anyway, I certainly don't want to be seen "inspecting" around public loos....very unsavoury places it seems).
Having only just found out about Britstops, I will certainly investigate! but as it's likely to be another couple of years at least before I get back, I,'ll make sure next time I've researched it better.Anyway, it's a family funeral and then off to the wilds of the NW after this weekend....Hope the weather stays kind...
Garcia


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I would have thought you just stay at a campsite/CL every 3 or 4 days.

Fill/Dump/Shower doesn't seem too onerous to me.

Andrew


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

androidGB said:


> I would have thought you just stay at a campsite/CL every 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Fill/Dump/Shower doesn't seem too onerous to me.
> 
> Andrew


Yeah....but , for me, the whole point of having a MH is that I DON'T have to go on a campsite....unless I choose to...which I will do from time to time. But I like to go wherever.....
Garcia


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Garden centres (proper ones not the plant supermarkets) are where we go. Always ask, never been charged or refused. A couple of times have had to reverse into the "plant lines".

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Garcia said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> > I would have thought you just stay at a campsite/CL every 3 or 4 days.
> ...


Agree 100%

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Motorway service areas, go to the lorry filling point on the forecourt. I have yet to find one without a tap, also go to the tyre pressure area, most have a water connection, albeit slow to fill

Russell


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

If you are passing my door you would be welcome to use our water and manhole.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Garcia said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> > I would have thought you just stay at a campsite/CL every 3 or 4 days.
> ...


Sorry I thought your original request was for information about where you could service your van, I didn't realise it was about your camping preferences.

I was proposing a solution, albeit one with a cost attached.

The C&CC club have a scheme where you can fill up with water, empty cassettes and use site facilities for up to 3 hours (washing m/c)??

There is a cost and you have to be a member but on an extended wild camping trip it might prove useful

Andrew


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

arh said:


> I bet when you get off the ferry or train and realise that you are back in France,(The last Civilised country in the world), you breathe a big sigh of relief. arh.


Funny how we judge a Country just by how they cater for motorhomes :? 
Yes, there are infinately more facilities for camping cars and I'm grateful for that and love my trips there... but 'last civilised Country in the World' ?? Toilets where you have to stand to take a dump? - Not my idea of civilisation at its best 

Continental Europe has lots of advantages over the UK, especially for us motorhomers but I for one still like living here - and moaning (occasionally) about its drawbacks :wink: it's like the weather - British


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Jennifer said:


> No, I will not agree, that the UK is a strange country. Maybe it is different from that in other parts of Europe, but am sure you planned your journey before leaving your homeland. From what I have read on this forum, the majority of people who travel, like yourself, do book into sites occasionally, for the sole purpose of doing their laundry, emptying their chemical systems and filling up with water. At this time of year, I do not think you would have to pay more than £15 for a nights "services", (be aware though, I think it is half term in a couple of weeks time, and sites may be full).
> 
> Enjoy your trip
> 
> Jenny


"15 pounds a night" !!!! Just to fill up with some water and a few pence of electricity !! You've got be joking. I think I'll stay here in France


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Scattycat said:


> Jennifer said:
> 
> 
> > No, I will not agree, that the UK is a strange country. Maybe it is different from that in other parts of Europe, but am sure you planned your journey before leaving your homeland. From what I have read on this forum, the majority of people who travel, like yourself, do book into sites occasionally, for the sole purpose of doing their laundry, emptying their chemical systems and filling up with water. At this time of year, I do not think you would have to pay more than £15 for a nights "services", (be aware though, I think it is half term in a couple of weeks time, and sites may be full).
> ...


The £15 was not just to fill up with some water and a few pence of electricity. She gave an example of a night at a full facility site.
I could give ones for France where a dusty bit of rough ground, at places such as Narbonne plage, are now costing €9 per night as is the aire at St Valery S Somme.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno though France is still one of the easiest countries to Motorhome in and so diverse.

Our three month trip this summer cost the princely some of £46 for aire fees, water etc. half wilding and half aires. Thousands of aires are still free.

As far as being civilised is concerned it just feels nicer to me, less hurried, less aggressivenessin general especially on the roads.


----------

